# Do you live on rice and beans?



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

I mean literally. Do you have rice and/or beans every or nearly every day?


Alot of people prep rice and beans and I wonder how many of you are actually eating them on a regular basis?


How is your fav way to eat them or dress up old preps of them?


----------



## catzkids (May 11, 2011)

We have rice and beans several times a week. I'm kinda lucky with my kids, they would eat rice everyday, they love it!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Not me. I never eat beans and the only time I eat rice is when I eat out at Japanese restaurants for sushi and sashimi, maybe 2 or 3 times a month. Sometimes I make rice pudding at home, maybe a couple of times a year.

.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I voted monthly. I was eating brown rice 2-3 times a week. Then it seemed to me the price went up so I switched to potatoes. Beans I almost never cook. yet when I go to my favorite mexican place they always come with whatever I order & I love them.I used to go at least once a week. I havent done that for the last couple of months though. Last time I checked on beans the price was pretty high as well. If & when the price does go down or on sale Im going to stock up on both. I am going to learn to cook refried beans. Those I could eat every couple of days.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Rarely eat beans, but eat rice often.


----------



## RWDitto (Jan 23, 2009)

Growing up, my grandmother had pinto beans and fried or mashed potatoes every day at supper. Other meats and vegetable would change each meal but not beans and potatoes. She lived through the depression. She bought beans in a 25 lb. burlap bag. She cooked beans in a pressure cooker, and I can still hear that steam hissing.


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

I did vote weekly, because I didn't read it carefully and thought I was voting for how often I ate rice AND beans. I actually eat rice daily, often twice a day. It's amazing what you can combine with rice to vary the meals. 

Same with rice and beans, which is the traditional staple of many Latin American countries, where it's rice and beans daily, with whatever there is to add to it, sometimes meat, sometimes fish, sometimes plantains, etc. Except for Mexico, rarely are spices added to it.


----------



## atobols (Jan 7, 2010)

I would guess we average 5 or 6 days each week. Brown rice and black beans are staples in our home and we go through about 25 pounds of each every 6 months. I make 6 cups of brown rice every week. It's added to whatever meal I feel like throwing it in with. We eat a lot of stuffed pepper soup served over rice. The kids also like to eat the rice all by itself sometimes.

The black beans most often get used to make crockpot refried beans with the refry.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm diabetic, so I never eat rice and very rarely beans.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

we eat each of them several times a week...sometimes together sometimes not. Rice is cheap and easy and stretches meat along way when you have abunch of mouths to feed. Now beans.......well lets just say that my 10yo loves them. I make a huge pot full and he eats them for breakfast even. Pinto beans, black beans, kidney beans, black eyed peas, lentils, navy beans, butterbeans.....you name it...he loves em. Now the others aren't quite as fond of them as he is (or him when he's eating them!) but yea we could syrvive along time on beans and rice.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

atobols said:


> I would guess we average 5 or 6 days each week. Brown rice and black beans are staples in our home and we go through about 25 pounds of each every 6 months. I make 6 cups of brown rice every week. It's added to whatever meal I feel like throwing it in with. We eat a lot of stuffed pepper soup served over rice. The kids also like to eat the rice all by itself sometimes.
> 
> The black beans most often get used to make crockpot refried beans with the refry.


Thats a good recipe. Thank you. Im going to give that one a try.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

We eat beans about once a month, they aren't my favorite but i eat them anyway.
Rice on the other hand i could eat everyday. Love rice with butter,sugar and milk.. So good on cold mornings.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Very Rarely. More like Potatoes amd Pasta for us.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm the daily vote...always some kind of bean on the dinner plate here.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't eat rice since I'm diabetic. But I eat pinto beans about twice a week cooked up with bacon ends and pieces. And during the winter love red lentil stew. 

Hearty Red Lentil Stew

1-1/2 cups red lentils
4 cups water
1/2 tsp. mustard seed
1/2 tsp. cumin seed
2 tsp. coriander
1 tsp curry powder
1 tsp. chili powder
2 tsp. sea salt
1/2 cup chopped carrots
3/4 cup chopped celery
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
1 cup chopped tomato
Wash and drain the lentils. Cook with 4 cups water until they are soft. In a saucepan heat the oil, and add themustard and cumin seed. When the seeds pop, add the other spices and vegetables and saute. Add the cooked lentils and addition water, if needed, and cook about 15-20 minute over medium heat. Yield: 7 cups.

I either double the vegetables, or add a couple of cups of green beans. This really delicious.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Never did understand why more folks don't try lentils...such a short cooking time. The stew recipe sounds good; never thought to throw curry powder in mine. We like to make an easy dish of 4 cups cooked lentils, a huge sliced onion and a bottle of barbecue sauce(or homemade which I usually make). Mix togther and bake in oven for an hour or so. Yum. Can also do in crock pot.

We eat rice or beans frequently but not usually together unless in our favorite bean burger recipe....which we don't make into burgers anyhow but use as burrito filling.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

white rice / chili and beans. Mix together on plate, add a small amount of salt, and you are ready to rock and roll.


----------



## switchman62 (Oct 19, 2007)

Beans quite often, potatoes, not rice, are the main staple in our house.

Dave


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

It's a tradition in the New Orleans area to cook red beans on Monday's. Long ago that went along with clothes washing day. Love to grow, cook & eat beans. My favorite fresh bean is Etna. It's a beautiful colored bean with it's purple-red splashes, both on pods & beans. Friends who say they don't like beans, have eaten my Etna's & changed their minds. We eat lots of rice with many different meals, but eat traditional beans & rice, 2-3 times a week. I cook a big pot with 2 lbs. of beans, seasoned with what ever I have meat-wise & lots of onions & garlic. Top off with some green onions. Eat what we want, then freeze the rest for busy days.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

We used to eat them weekly, but dh does not care for rice so it was beans in several ways. But beans seem to kick up his gout so we have cut back. And we only eat pinto beans, black beans and kidney beans go in chili! But I love chili and rice.


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

We rarely eat rice and beans together at home, although of course we eat this in other people's homes all the time. In fact, dh will often work away from home for 4 or 5 days at a time, in a remote location, where the local government sees that he's fed and housed, and he'll eat rice and beans (along with other foods) at every meal. When he comes home, he doesn't want any rice or beans for a while.

At home, we make chili with red beans, and we also frequently eat baleadas, which are a yummy Honduran fast food - refried beans spread on a flour tortilla, along with the salty local cheese, folded up to make a "sandwich". To dress this up, and make a boli-baleada, you add scrambled eggs, sour cream, sausage . . . or whatever, to the sandwich.

We eat beans cooked in these different ways several times a week, and we use rice as a side dish to other meals, so we end up eating rice and beans (but not together) several times each week.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We generally eat rice when we make an oriental stir fry.

We generally eat beans as in steamed green beans or baked beans or in chili.

The only times we eat beans and rice at the same time is at a Mexican resturant.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I like cooking with beans. Last night was potatos , whitebeans , small chunks of ham and peas with a white cheddar peppercorn topping. Was really good


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 2, 2008)

We eat rice OR beans on an almost daily basis. However, we also have plenty of Irish potatoes, sweet potatoes and butternut squash since those all grow well here, and also have good storage capability. 

I do think it's important to eat what you store, store what you eat. A sudden change seems to send some people into a mental funk.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Beans show up in the majority of our combo meals (think casseroles, mexican, soups, stews). 

In our house, rice is eaten more than potatoes. I rarely have potatoes in the house but we always have an open 25 or 50 # bag of rice being used. It's our typical side dish.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I put weekly, but probably more often. Tex mex comes with beans and rice. Several things I make have beans in em, love my pintos, Momma made a pot on monday and we ate till they were gone. I often do that myself, but end up throwing some to the chickens now and then when my eyes are bigger than my stomach, or when I get invited out several times in a week. After a week, I reprocesses them to critters.
Ed


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I didn't vote....but we eat rice 2-3 times a week. Beans...never....well except green beans! LOL! We eat those about once a week.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

IF Soldier hadn't just come from downrange where curry and rice were on the menu every.single.day then we'd eat rice more than once or twice a week. I could eat it every day!

Sauteed with onion in a little oil then cooked with chicken broth. Cooked plain then topped with sugar and butter. Cooked with a can of cream of mushroom soup (aka souped up rice). Sauteed with onion and mushrooms in a bit of oil then cooked with beef broth.

I'm actually having souped up rice tonight, lol.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

About 6-8 times a week-I like the simplicity of burritos-rice/beans/cheese/deer or hamburger...love it..


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd eat more rice than I do now if my family would tolerate it more. I love the stuff.

But rice and beans together? Seldom anymore and that's the way I want it!

We're not comfortably well off now, but when I was a younger single man I was pretty close to broke most of the time. Ate a LOT of rice and beans, tuna, that sort of thing. Too much in fact so that now I rarely eat rice and beans together outside of eating a Mexican meal.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

We eat beans quite often. Refried, whole pintos in burritos or tacos, balck beans, cold bean salads, bake garbanzo beans, homemade hummus, cowboy beans made with pinto, kidney beans and garbanzos cooked overnight in the crockpot with peppers, onions, canned diced tomatoes, and bacon end pieces.

Just last week made baked beans from the Elvis cookbook, "Fit for a King".


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

No rice, no grits, no red beans, no okra, no rubarb, I have a long list of "not allowed" foods. 

In cooler weather we do eat lots of pinto bean soup and cornbread. We eat baked beans mostly with bbq or fish. 

We don't store red beans or rice.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I hate white rice, so you won't find any 5 gallon buckets of it in my pantry. I will eat brown rice, but it has a shorter shelf life. Brown rice is cooked about every other month or so and usually is paired with beans. I stock several varieties of dried beans, but usually end up using the split red lentils because I usually decide to make beans and rice at the last minute and don't have time to soak larger beans. 

If a blizzard is predicted, I always start a pot of black bean chili. It is the comfort food that my family has come to expect.

I suppose that pasta/noodles are the starchy staple that I stock a lot of for my family.


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

I follow a mostly primal diet, so normally I would NOT. Having said that, due to budget concerns and the fact that my husband's favorite food is bean burritos, I eat them about once a week. I don't do so hot on them, though, and need tor really load up on the fat when I eat them or my blood sugar goes wonky.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

MartianChick, I hate white rice too.
I do use white, and bake with beef stock, onions, mushrooms, etc. and I can enjoy that alright.

Love beans. I voted weekly, but true answer is several times per week.
I'm single after all, and if I cook a pot of beans, I'm eatin em 3 or 4 times, and also sharing with a neighbor usually.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

We have it stored because it was given to us. We'll eat rice or beans about once a month now. I am working on getting some good bean recipes tried out though as I know we should probably eat them more...and want to know how best to cook them when needed. Rice is something we eat only occasionally, but we do like it...we just eat more potatoes for now.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Daughter eats dried beans nearly daily. We eat more rice in winter than summer because I don't like to cook in summer. I enjoy fresh shelled beans and peas and green beans but don't much care for dried beans. We eat lots of potatoes and I eat a fair amount of wheat as breads and pasta.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

soulsurvivor said:


> no grits


That's just wrong!!

I voted daily. If we are at home, we'll always have salad with dinner with some chick peas on it. I will use beans at least a couple times a week to make something. Rice probably every couple of weeks. Sometimes rice and beans together.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

You would think that I'd have grown up with the combo since my Mother is Puerto Rican but no. We ate very ****** because of my Pops. Him being Irish my Mom could really cook those spuds.The most exotic item on the menu was pasta & meatballs of course back then there wasn't Goya products most major grocery stores.

Use to love it when I visited gf homes who were Mexican & we'd get a tortilla with warm refried beans to snack on.
Now we eat allot of Hispanic inspired food because my Dutch/Scottish husband has a Latin gullet. He can drink hot sauce as a chaser.Needless to say he impressed my older relatives on the island.

We're both diabetic so I've switched out the white rice for brown & smaller portions. And lately I've been learning to cook other grains such as Quinoa. 
The first time I served my Mom Puerto Rican Rice made with brown she muttered something under her breath and then tasted it. Making a pot up for Sunday @ her request. 

To answer the poll specifically - brown rice is twice a week in the Summer when the garden is producing salads & fresh veggies. Brown rice is flavored or made similar to a pilaf. Beans also twice a week but sometimes 3. 

Cold weather menu - beans are 3 or 4 times a week usually in soups say a cup of so in the pot. Family fav is White Chili (great northern beans & chicken or turkey no tomatoes).

Eat what you prep ... I did make that Mock Sausage recipe from the book Everyday Foods In War Time by Rose. Good way to sneak in those beans. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Brown rice and lentils several times a week. Rice and lentils have about same cooking time so can cook together. Yep both have jumped in price, but so has everything else that is halfway healthy.

By way short grain brown rice is my favorite, though its hard to find so usually settle for the less desirable long grain. Short grain rice has better texture and better taste IMHO.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

It depends on the kind of bean ... Green beans I eat probably once a week, sometimes more. I like those alot. Rice probably once or twice a week. As for hard beans like legumes, the only beans like those I eat are beans used in re-fried beans, and I'll make up some refried beans and cheese about once a month. I normally just open a can or two of refried beans. That is alot easier than soaking them over night, cooking and mashing them ..........
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

We eat rice and beans at least two or three times a week. Love them. Of course it took me years to get the Hubster to appreciate brown rice (white is just a waste of time as far as nutrition goes) but now he loves it. I cook the rice in vegetable broth most of the time which adds a nice flavour. We also like brown rice and barley cooked together. 

We eat beans in all sorts of ways but the favourite seems to be my bean chilli.

Brown a small onion in 2 tablespoons of olive oil. Add in one each chopped green and red pepper. Add in a large can of tomatoes (or a quart of home canned), cut into small pieces first. Simmer until peppers are beginning to soften. Add in a large can or homemade quart of kidney beans or mixed beans and 4 cans or 2-3 quarts of homemade brown beans. Add one to two tablespoons of chilli powder and then simmer (stirring often) until cooked through. If you like you can throw some frozen or canned corn into the pot - about a cup or cup and a half.

We also love rice pudding as well as bread pudding.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Beans, mostly retreads, at least four times a week. Basis of one of my 'default meals' (when I'm too tired out to wrassle with a big preparation).

Rice, couple times a month...

Although I don't eat beans every day, a lot of folks will tell you I'm full of beans...


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

About once a week, we have bean burritos with Mexican rice, or ham hocks/bones cooked with beans and served with cornbread. Don't usually have them both in the same week. Good tasting, filling food, easy to make and cheap. If tortillas were not available I would make fry bread and make bean "tostadas" instead of burritos.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Rice and beans with some chopped scallion, coconut milk, a knob of ginger and a few salted pigtails steamed together... Mmmmmm!


----------



## barefootflowers (Jun 3, 2010)

atobols- Thanks for the recipe link. I have a batch going in the slow cooker right now & it smells delicioius! We eat rice as a side or main dish about 4 nights each week. My daughter eats more than that & usually with black beans. She's a vegetarian. I find that although I love beans any way at all, I don't cook them very much. I always think that I should soak them the night before & never can remember.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Rice - I have it several times a week. I have a variety of white long and short grain, along with brown long and short grain. I don't do the Japanese Sushi foods, to me that is like eating fishing bait (uncooked fish).

Beans - same for using them every week. from fresh green beans in season or canned, dried beans (pinto, black, navy, great northern, lima, red, kidney, etc.), cans of pork and beans/ baked beans. But I am very hesitant on buying those overpriced canned black, garbanzo, or other 'gourmet style' pre-cooked beans. I do have dehydrated refried beans in my preps. 

I must have hundreds of pounds of dried beans and rice that are squirreled away in my long term storage. When I see the smaller packages of beans or rice priced at less that $1.00 per pound/ then I will get several bags of them - along with my buying them in bulk.

To dress them up I have spices, use sour cream, salsa, cheese, tortillas, or other ways to vary the tastes of my dishes. Or I'll make a pan of corn bread, use home made corn chips (fried corn tortillas), or other items to have a varied meal.

Them some rice pudding for dessert.

But I refuse to buy myself one of those electronic 'rice cookers', that I see in the stores. How difficult is it/ can it be, for most folks to cook rice?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Beans 2 times a week, chili, black beans and wild rice or soups. I raise my own wild rice and have it 4-5 times a week, brown rice and sauted vegys quite often in the summer. I love white rice as cereal with raisins or orange rice with chicken but in very small quanities....James


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

We eat beans most everyday. We eat rice once every other week or so. We don't eat much meat at all. We only eat meat about twice a month on the average. We rarely eat eggs or dairy products either, so beans are pretty much a staple food for us.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I eat them daily and possibly more often. Frankly, I like rice all by itself....cold, hot, warm, whatever. 

But the kids don't! I use a lot of recipes from culture where rice and beans are standard fare, and I also combine rice and beans in variations of other foods that most folks eat. 

For example, I use chili as a topping on rice rather than serving it by the bowl.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Depends on the time of year. We eat beans a lot more in the winter than in the summer, but it's still not daily. Rice we don't have often because DH doesn't like it. He'll eat Basmati, but still isn't terribly fond of it. My pantry is my prep though so the amount we have reflects our eating habits.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

radiofish said:


> Beans - same for using them every week. from fresh green beans in season or canned, dried beans (pinto, black, navy, great northern, lima, red, kidney, etc.), cans of pork and beans/ baked beans. But I am very hesitant on buying those overpriced canned black, garbanzo, or other 'gourmet style' pre-cooked beans. I do have dehydrated refried beans in my preps.


I guess I was just thinking of the dried beans when I responded. If you count fresh beans then we eat about the same amount year-round, just different types.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Beans and rice, beans and rice, once or twice or even THRICE
http://www.retrojunk.com/details_commercial/1590/


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

Dh would feel deprived if we didn't eat beans several times a week, he loves his refried bean burritos and salsa! He would rather have them then meat version.

I am surprised at the number of folks who rarely eat beans unless at a mexican food place...
they are such a part of our weekly menu here and the hardest part is keeping enough Pintos cooked up & refried on hand. 
I can and freeze them, but they never last long as the adult kids are always asking us to drop some off at their place.


----------



## DanielY (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't eat beans, can't like them. But I love rice. My wife uses it in many ways. sometimes just plain white rice as a side like mashed potatoes would be used. makes a nice alternative. Better yet she has a fairly long list of recipes that use rice as the base for the main dish. rice and veggies, rice and chicken, just to name a couple. very good eating. she will serve rice with mushrooms to go with steak.
Now look you want and got me all hungry.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I have but not as of late. 

big pot of pintos cooked up right with a big pat of butter on them and the juice and some corn bread sound pretty good though.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Rice OR beans every couple of days. The rest of the time the starch is pasta of some sort, or potatoes, sweet potatoes, parsnips, carrots, etc. DH and the kids like a pot of pintos with hamburger/sausage and peppers, so I often make a pot of them on Saturday. Rice is eaten in some form every couple of days---plain steamed rice, spanish rice, rice pudding, fried rice.

Rice AND beans is usually refries and spanish rice with enchiladas (you can use any leftover meat to make them so we eat them about once a week) tacos, flautas, fajitas, etc. My dh grew up in San Antonio and loves mexican food. The rest of us do too. BTW, if anyone can find the 'Fiesta' brand of seasonings, they make an excellent spanish rice seasoning. It's worth looking for.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

fried rice is a frequent summer supper here..you can put all sorts of garden goodies in there, including extra eggs, garlic scapes, a diced up couple of beans and peas etc


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

We eat a lot of rice and beans. Last night we had red beans and rice, homemade of course.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

We eat rice several different ways at least three times a week, including rice pudding.

Beans we eat weekly in the summer, but in the winter sometimes two or three times a week in soups and stews.

I made homemade refried beans, mexi rice and fresh, warm flour tortillas tonight. YUM!


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Rice - Any is too much since I am diabetic. But I do eat it a couple of times a week.

Beans - I eat these more often, with cornbread. Probably two or three times a week during the winter months.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

ginnie5 said:


> we eat each of them several times a week...sometimes together sometimes not. Rice is cheap and easy and stretches meat along way when you have abunch of mouths to feed. Now beans.......well lets just say that my 10yo loves them. I make a huge pot full and he eats them for breakfast even. Pinto beans, black beans, kidney beans, black eyed peas, lentils, navy beans, butterbeans.....you name it...he loves em. Now the others aren't quite as fond of them as he is (or him when he's eating them!) but yea we could syrvive along time on beans and rice.


Ginnie that 10yo of yours is my kinda boy! :happy: I really could eat beans for breakfast too, but don't believe I have.

This thread has made me hungry!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

a long time ago someone posted a recipe of homemade baked bean bread (like a zuchini bread)...it really sounded like one of those "stick to your ribs" recipes...anyone??


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

7thswan said:


> Very Rarely. More like Potatoes amd Pasta for us.


+1 here (although I do like to make hotdogs and baked beans in the crock pot).


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

mpillow said:


> a long time ago someone posted a recipe of homemade baked bean bread (like a zuchini bread)...it really sounded like one of those "stick to your ribs" recipes...anyone??


Beans can also be made into pies. They can be purchased at bakeries in larger cities.

A Bean Pie Recipe 


2 cups Navy Beans (cooked) 
4 Eggs
1 14 oz. can evaporated milk

1 stick butter
1 teaspoon nutmeg
1 teaspoon cinnamon

2 T. Flour
2 cups Sugar
2 T. Vanilla


Cook beans until soft. Preheat oven. to 350 degrees. 

In electric blender, blend beans, butter, milk, eggs, nutmeg and flour about 2 minutes on medium speed. Pour mixture into a large mixing bowl. Add sugar and vanilla. Mix well. Pour into pie shells. Bake about one hour. until golden brown. Makes 2 or 3 Bean Pies. 

Tip: 5 minutes after removing pies from oven, cover with plastic wrap that clings.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

I'd say just about every day (unless maybe we had pizza one evening).

Hubby loves egg and rice - just that, rice from the meal the night before, heated w/ butter in a pan, add 2-3 eggs, scramble.
We have just plain buttered rice w/ salt and pepper most nights. Sometimes it becomes fried rice with peas, soy, egg, and other chopped veggies. Maybe some meat.
Another night it might be topped with beans, any sort.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

We have rice usually once a week. We use a rice steamer. We have white rice, or brown rice, or red rice, or wild rice. I'll make extra rice and make fried rice the next day with it. Once in a while I'll make spanish style "sopa seca." I'll make stir fry dishes and serve white rice with it.

Beans we'll have once or twice a month. I like buying heirloom beans at the farmers market to cook. Otherwise I use pinto beans and red beans cooked together. I like serving the beans "rancho" style with chopped tomatoes, diced onions, chopped green chiles, shredded cheese. We use a lot of canned beans too. Chili beans on top of hot dogs. Refried beans in burritos. Occasionally cooked red beans in salad or in the rice.

Have a good day!


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

I voted never. I do make it a couple of times/year because DH likes it. He's the only one in the family that does like it. Before I started eating low carb I would make some sort of rice and lentils dish almost weekly. I'm diabetic now and even brown rice raises my blood sugar.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I grew up eating rice and beans and fried potatoes as a meal several times a week -times were hard.
> 
> I could certainly do it again as a subsistance diet - not by choice.
> 
> I think we stock up foods like rice and beans not because they are what we WANT to eat but because they store well, keep well, are cheap and filling and give you needed energy. They are survival food.


Ya'll were some of them 'rich' po' folks... there were black eyed peas (or one of their 'cuter' cousins, crowders, pink eyes, etc.) and cornbread (if we were lucky, we got hot water cornbread, to break the monotony) every day. Tater's were a treat. 'Bout the only meat on the table, till I got into high school, at least, was fish, squirrel, or venison. We finally got 'rich', and could have 'normal' food...

I've eaten field peas, a bite at a time, maybe four times since my emancipation. I 'could' eat em again, if I got extra hungry. Peas and corn was steady reliable food hereabouts for the local peasants. Grew up thinking we were peasants... only when I left home did I realize we were wealthy (owning land and minerals). Have an aunt/uncle that struggle to survive (he's kissing 80 and working like a field slave), get only about $800/month in SS, and a few tiny (less than $100/month) gas checks. Drive 15 year old truck. Yet, they own conservatively, more than $3M in land.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Maybe rice or beans once or twice a month. We're of Irish heritage so we eat way more in the way of potatoes.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

my kids wont eat rice, and i like many varieties of rice..... yes there are more than 2 types of rice...... and instant aint one of them..... 

my kids will eat beans as long as they aint green beans.... not sure why exactly but am waiting til they grow up some and realize fresh green beans are good once inawhile....

i make a decent crockpot or dutch oven rib meat "bbq style" that is different each time i cook it but is well received by the kids anyway, and they love it when i put in red beans [usually kidney, though small reds are good too] but they also eat small whites, and pintos too.... and baked beans in molasses for some reason dont last long either.....

however they wont eat split peas yet.... must be the green.......

William
Idaho


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Mutti said:


> Never did understand why more folks don't try lentils...such a short cooking time. .


Its interesting this year I have been questioned by several people including check out clerks when they see me with several bags lentils in my cart. They just didnt grow up with them in this part of the country so dont know anything about them. Lot German in my heritage and Germans like their lentils even after generations of not speaking German. Linseneintopf (sp?). Think thats the word for lentil stew. I am by no means anywhere close to fluent in German. Took it for four years when I was in high school and dinosaurs roamed the countryside. Remember a few words and some sentence structure but would be considered on same ability level as a young retarded child if I tried to conversationally communicate with a native speaker. What do they say? Use it or lose it. I didnt use it.

Anyway lentils are great not only taste, but they cook in about same time as the brown rice so can be cooked together. And I just cook big batch and refry leftover rice/lentils for next couple days with some added vegetables and such.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Learning a lot reading this thread. I voted rarely, because I really don't like beans. I can tolerate lentils, though and I like rice fine...just don't think to cook it all that often. Since I prep my pantry for others as well as myself, I do store rice and some beans...others in my family actually like the stuff. 

Weird thing is that I actually like to grow different kinds of dry beans...I like the different colors and patterns of them.


----------



## stormrider27 (May 31, 2011)

My wife and I eat a lot of rice and beans. I'll take it to work for lunch with a pork chop or some chicken at least 3 times a week. My wife will try to eat her weight in R & B especially if I made black beans. I swap between black beans and lentils. I like the lentils because they are fast. For black beans I used canned a lot just for the speed factor . About every other week though I'll make them from scratch. I never had either growing up and only started eating them because I was teaching myself how to cook Caribbean and Central American style food. 

Storm


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

I eat rice daily. I spent a big chunk of my life living in Asia, picked up alot of the asian diet along the way.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I put weekly, though it is actually pretty close to daily. Rice is in all kinds of things from curry to a base for a veggie stir fry to burritos. Beans are in many different forms, including a salsa with black beans that I adore. Hummus, baked beans, refried beans, there are so many ways to cook them I couldn't list them all here. One way I really love them is as a side dish with a mexican type casserole made with torn tortillas, mexican cheese, and red sauce (enchilada type). I also could probably eat burritos with beans, rice, onion, and a load of salsa every single day for a month and not be tired of it.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

We eat a lot of legumes and a lot of rice, and have a lot of both stored. My kids would love it if they got rice daily. Here are a couple of our favorite recipes.

*Three Bean Chili*

2T Olive oil
2c Yellow onions, chopped
1/3c Green bell pepper, chopped
4 cloves Garlic, minced

3T Chili powder
2tsp Cumin, ground
1/8 tsp Cayenne pepper
1/4tsp Oregano
1tsp Paprika

12 ounces hamburger browned or meatless burger crumbles

1 can Pinto Beans - use with the liquid
1 can Red Kidney beans - use with the liquid
1 can Black beans - use with the liquid
2 cans Diced tomatoes
1/3 cup Tomato Paste
3T Green Chilies, mild chopped

(15oz cans) 

1. In a large sauce pan over low heat, warm the oil. Add the onions, green peppers and garlic. Saute', stirring until onions are soft.
2. Add the seasonings and saute, stirring for about 2 minutes. Then add the burger and stir another 2 minutes.
3. Add the remaining ingredients and bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer until 20 minutes or until beans are tender.

Yield is about 11 cups.

My variation is to skip the green & yellow peppers, and use a whole can of diced green chilies along with a very generous amount of curry powder and a handful or two of yellow raisins.

*
Black Beans & Brown Rice*

Saute a diced onion and 1/4-1/2 cup of minced garlic in olive oil.
And then add: 
1 can of black beans
1 cup brown rice
1 cup water
1 can stewed tomatoes - Italian or Mexican style is good
1tsp oregano (I actually prefer more)
pinch of salt

Bring to a boil, then reduce heat, cover and simmer until rice is done.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

One more the lentil lovers &#9829;
*
Lentil Loaf*
1 cup uncooked lentils
1/2 cup chopped nuts ( I prefer almonds)
1 can evaporated milk
1/2 cup oil
1 1/2 cups corn flakes
1 small onion chopped
Salt to taste

Cook lentils according to package instructions. While still hot add remaining ingredients. Pour into a large loaf pan. Bake at 350 for 45 minutes. Can be served with ketchup or BBQ sauce. 

Sliced when cold this makes for very yummy sandwich filling. I usually eat mine with mayo & ketchup.


----------



## MNBobcat (Feb 4, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I'm diabetic, so I never eat rice and very rarely beans.


What do you buy and store for food?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Rice and/or beans several times a week.

More pinto beans than the others, but do have others, too. White beans, lima beans, butter beans, etc.

Both short grain and long grain brown rice. Short grain is better when it's a side dish. Long grain is good in mexican dishes, soup, etc.

Also sometimes jasmine or basmati rice, and occasionally some other variety (black, red, whatever looks intriguing).



Pearl B. said:


> I voted monthly. I was eating brown rice 2-3 times a week. Then it seemed to me the price went up so I switched to potatoes.


Rice is cheap for me using coupons.

Potatoes have gotten high with or without coupons. Unbelievably high!


----------



## Joe Prepper (Jul 25, 2011)

Lima beans and rice over fried cornbread is a favorite meal, and I try to make it every week. Rice with steak and gravy, fried vegies and soy, or with back eyed peas and hot sauce and cornbread weekly. Chicken and rice is all of the kids favorite (I'm talking about the rice and chicken cooked in bioled chicken stock with some cream of mushroom added in). I added that cause I went to a friends house for chicken and rice and it was dry white chicken breast over white rice with butter..... :grump: 

My kids battled alittle at first with various country coooking things, but now most of it is thier favorite too. I rarely force the kids to eat(try) anything they don't want ,but we are not making two dinners to suit thier palate either.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Pearl B. said:


> I am going to learn to cook refried beans. Those I could eat every couple of days.


Nothing to it!

Drain some cooked pinto beans, put them in a hot cast iron skillet with a little lard, mash them. 

All done.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

We eat rice about twice a week

We eat dried beans probably 4 - 5 times a week. 
Primarily pinto and black beans. 

We eat red, northern, navy, and kidney beans a couple times a month. 

I used to seriously dislike beans because I had only ever had the canned stuff from the stores (yuck!!). 

I highly recommend buying a pressure cooker and making your own. There is no comparison between the two! 

For our "refried" beans we just cook up a 1:1 ratio of pinto and black beans. Season them. Mash them and serve. We get many rave reviews on our beans and ALWAYS are requested to bring them to any family gathering. 
(will sometimes mix in sharp cheddar cheese, sour cream, and salsa if we're making it more of a "bean dip" type dish. 

Canned beans give us gas too. Homemade doesn't. Cook in the pressure canner for 20 minutes. Let depressurize. Drain and rinse. Put back in pressure cooker with water. Cook another 20 minutes. Let depressurize (or just leave 'til suppertime if you cooked them earlier in the day). Drain and rinse. They're ready to go for whatever you're using them for. 
Takes about 2 hours from dry hard bean 'til on your plate tender.


----------



## dranger1108 (Aug 7, 2010)

when my kids were little I would make a breakfast out of rice that they loved. 
Cooked rice with melted butter, brown sugar, and cinnamon served warm... yum!


----------

